# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Culturing Moina

## stormhawk

For those interested in culturing the local version of "daphnia" available in Singapore, or otherwise known as _Moina micrura_, here's a great link that I found on the web.

http://www.dallasdiscus.com/daphnia_article.htm

Seems like I might just try it out for fun.  :Very Happy:  

The key is to start off with a good number of critters (plus minus 100 individuals) as per the information on the website.  :Wink:

----------


## keehoe

My recent experience tell me that once every two month is best to make the culture boom and crash.

That would force the Daphnia produce what known as winter egg. That would make certain that what ever Daphnia culture you are going to have is "clean".

After that, dry up the dead body and prepare for wetting. Just like shallow tray hatching brineshrimp, you can hatch the daphnia winter egg and have a pure female daphnia culture in about a weeks time. You have to use green water to hatch the egg. Not saltwater. 

Drying them up is for killing other impurity such as blood worm. If you do not have blood worm problem. You can directly pour in green water and give 16hours light and mild airate. Should start to see some moving creature in 3rd days. Continue feeding green water until the you are happy with the result and repeat the winter egg process to get some "backup"

I have try that with Moina. Now let me get hold of some big Manga (YangYang, am i spelling it right?).

The winter egg can survive cleaning with diluted clorox for < 3 minutes. That i have not try.

----------


## stormhawk

Magna not Manga.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Glendon Teo

Hi,

Do you know the details of the shop in Singapore that sells _Moina micura_? Thanks

----------


## stormhawk

Hong Yang Aquarium at CCK Central sells them on most days.

----------

